# Painting the Goat,, Needing some input,,



## goldwingltd85 (May 15, 2011)

Hey everyone,, well after 111,000 miles I have decided to repaint the goat.
I think I am going to go with Orion Silver from House of Kolors, And thinking about Black metallic ghost stripes like these,, just wanting to get some feedback,, thanks everyone,, Pontiac GTO 11" Rally Stripe Stripes decal decals 04 06 | eBay


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Not to shoot down that seller but i would suggest getting different stripes then some off ebay. I think if you went local you could inspect the quality of them before you waste time and money


----------



## goldwingltd85 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks nicayotte,, What I have planned is to have them paint the stripes on,, but they will be ghosted,, so you just see them. But am not sure about the width of the stripes,,I like the style of those on ebay because they are wider,,The thinner stripes just dont look bold enough,, just trying to get some thoughts on what other goat owners think,,


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I Like the stripes but not sure about ghosting them maybe just some darker silver stripes like platinum. If you are going to do stripes don't let them go all the way to the bottom of the car. They should stop at the end of the hood. Look up pictures of anything GM with rally stripes especially camaros and they go right up to the hood line and follow the edge contour. Stripes all the way down I think looks more backyard finish rather than professional IMO. What color is your interior?


----------



## sferris (May 14, 2011)

I agree with gtogooch I dont like them all the way down the car. this is how I did mine.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Let us know how it turns out.

I think if I get over 100k I'll probably paint mine.


----------



## goldwingltd85 (May 15, 2011)

I will LS2 MN6.. Well we drove from here to Indiana and back,, To Mexico, and Vegas a couple times,,so the front is pitted up alot,lol I see what you GTOGOOCH and SFERRIS are saying,, Im just looking for something Diff then what everyone else is doing,, What I might try is drawing them out on the car with a wax pencil,, to get a idea of what looks the best,, My Bro-in-law (who is painting it ) is wanting to paint it with red candy stripes,, because I painted the factory rims black with a red ring,, Im not to sure about that tho,,


----------



## goldwingltd85 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, I went down there yest and they were shooting the primer,, and will be sanding it today, they are taking all the paint off the front bumper,, and filling any imperfections ,, , I decided to go with the same quicksilver but its going to have a larger metallic flake so it will make the silver a little brighter,, going to go with the 11" stripes but not going all the way down,, like yours sferris. The stripes will be done in the new CTS-V cadillac Black Diamond paint,, The guys at the shop wanted me to paint the stripes a red color,, so I flipped a coin,, but it came up black,,lol Thanks again guys :seeya


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

goldwingltd85 said:


> Thanks nicayotte,, What I have planned is to have them paint the stripes on,, but they will be ghosted,, so you just see them. But am not sure about the width of the stripes,,I like the style of those on ebay because they are wider,,The thinner stripes just dont look bold enough,, just trying to get some thoughts on what other goat owners think,,


The wider stripes look much better imo and run them from the bottom of your front bumper all the back to the bottom of your rear bumper.I considered white stripes a while back.


----------



## goldwingltd85 (May 15, 2011)

I was really thinking of that Rob,, then I thought about it and I might change the bumpers out in the future ,, So Im just going for the hood,roof,and trunk,, My bro-in-law owns the body shop, so its no big deal to do it again,,lol


----------

